# A GTO El Camino!!



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

This is SWEEEEEET!

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...15QQihZ008QQcategoryZ7244QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

I love it. It would be awesome if such a car were readily available. I would take either GM's or Ford's ute.


----------



## mlyon (Oct 7, 2006)

There is a lot to be said for this ute...My wife and I would like a truck for the weekend to tow jet skis, have the bed for homedepot and costco runs...plus it drives like a car. We don't want a fullsize truck and even small trucks is more than we need.

My dad had the VW Rabbit based ute in the early 80s and it was a really useful little car...


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

mlyon said:


> This is SWEEEEEET!
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/2004...15QQihZ008QQcategoryZ7244QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


this would deffetly be interesting hmmmmm i wonder what would look like blue.....

Jaymz


----------



## dustyminpin (Jun 19, 2006)

i had an '81 BLUE (he he he) el camino (alas, it only had the 305), but anyways...if i wasn't paying 600 a month for the next 6 years + 3 months on my current baby (a couple of grand of that was for the optional 6 year 100,000 mile unlimited warranty (exluding asinine claims such as tires, brakes, etc.) and the rest is interest on the loan if you just waltz in and buy one of these monsters without a down payment for those at home keeping score, i'd buy one of those bad boys in a heart beat, and yes........it would be blue.


----------



## dablue06pontiacGTO (Oct 4, 2006)

dustyminpin said:


> i had an '81 BLUE (he he he) el camino (alas, it only had the 305), but anyways...if i wasn't paying 600 a month for the next 6 years + 3 months on my current baby (a couple of grand of that was for the optional 6 year 100,000 mile unlimited warranty (exluding asinine claims such as tires, brakes, etc.) and the rest is interest on the loan if you just waltz in a buy one of these monsters without a down payment for those at home keeping score, i'd buy one of those bad boys in a heart beat, and yes........it would be blue.



thats right why else would they call it impulse blue lol

Jaymz


----------



## Kamau (Sep 13, 2006)

That is one fugly "car".


----------



## Justice (Oct 9, 2005)

Ford's Falcon UTE looks much better in my opinion. I think the GTO could use a low profile Cowl hood like the Falcon's and still look very good.


----------



## ute (Oct 27, 2006)

Thanks for the positive response, Ive never driven a GTO until I finished this Ute and all I can say is SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET. Handles like a go cart. I just got back from SEMA and met with the guys from Pedders and DBA brakes, Im heading to Aussie next year and there going to take me to the track and drive one of there race trucks, right hand drive will be tricky I think. I get some pics of my wifes crewman Im working on next week.


----------



## gtodook (Nov 6, 2006)

This is definately a strange looking car. it's half way between really cool,and really ugly. i can't decide. although i do like the Falcon. it's more boxy looking. maybe that's the problen the bed is square, but the GTO is soo rounded. it would be fun to drive though.


----------



## GRR_RRR (Oct 19, 2006)

Its funny, but I thought in these days of P/Us and SUVs that an El Camino would be a logical model to carry, but the Chevrolet SSR didn't even fart in the marketplace, kind of like the GTO. Again, I think it must be a price issue. GM is relying too much on us old fart baby boomers to fork over our millions in stock options and buy whatever retro crap they can puke out of their ill educated and ill conceived styling studios at exorbitant prices. If they want to recapture the market, its not with us baby boomers, its with the new generation. Give them a performance Camaro, GTO and El Camino they can afford. Then stand back and watch the Asians imitate again.


----------



## ute (Oct 27, 2006)

I think if they would have brought the GTO over with a few different options with different price ranges like the camero was the GTO would have faired ALOT better. Give the youngsters with only 15-18k a v6, 5 speed roll up window low line so they to could look cool like the 30k + fully loaded versions.


----------



## kevracer (Sep 27, 2004)

It's very cool, but wonder if the vehicle advertised has all the proper certifications to be sold and driven in the US?


----------



## 75coug (Apr 8, 2005)

GRR_RRR said:


> Its funny, but I thought in these days of P/Us and SUVs that an El Camino would be a logical model to carry, but the Chevrolet SSR didn't even fart in the marketplace


The problems with the SSR were many. Overpriced, underpowered and it could not really be used like a truck. When I first read that a new version of the El Camino was going to hit the market, I was seriously fired up. Then, when I saw the SSR, I thought, "What happened to the El Camino? This is nothing like one."


----------

